# unbranded aftermarket spray tips



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I assume this has been asked before but search results turned up nothing. Has anyone used knock off tips that sell for 5 to 10 dollars on ebay most from China or American re-sellers. 
I need to restock my tip jar and was always curious about peoples experiences with aftermarket tips.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Being new to this market, I've noticed those as well. I'm seeing the name brand tips selling for $40C to well over $100 each. Then the no name tips selling for $4 each. My assumption would be that the quality control would be horrible and effectively they'd be disposable and you'd probably be throwing them out after one job. If not desperately going through several of them on one job trying to find one that does what you expect.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Off brand tips do not last very long and are not good for long term use. Best to stay with quality.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Not an expert but have to wonder how carefully machined they would be? I assume even microscopic flaws or differences in tolerances could have big consequences in spray quality.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

There's differences between the brand name tips, even within the same brand due to quality control.

For spraying and backrolling probably not a big deal. 

For trim and fine finish forget it Imho.

However even with spray and backrolling you are probably using more paint with a cheap or blown out tip due to transfer efficiency losses.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

I've posted this before, but in my shops we carry the Bedford brand RAC V tips and guards. Their quality control is very good and very consistent. The tips are made in the USA, and are NOT imported. These tips will last as long or longer than the OEM RAC V 286-*** series tips, or SC6 tips. Give them a try.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> I've posted this before, but in my shops we carry the Bedford brand RAC V tips and guards. Their quality control is very good and very consistent. The tips are made in the USA, and are NOT imported. These tips will last as long or longer than the OEM RAC V 286-*** series tips, or SC6 tips. Give them a try.


Just curious, but do you ship to Canada?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> I've posted this before, but in my shops we carry the Bedford brand RAC V tips and guards. Their quality control is very good and very consistent. The tips are made in the USA, and are NOT imported. These tips will last as long or longer than the OEM RAC V 286-*** series tips, or SC6 tips. Give them a try.


Thanks for the input. I know this might vary greatly, but can you give us an idea of how those compare price wise with the branded tips (ie. The ones most of us have access to and buy)?


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just curious, but do you ship to Canada?


We don't ship outside of our stores, but there are numerous site online where you can get them. Prices range from the mid- to high teens like $16-$19 each. Here are just a few...

www.sprayequipmentparts.com
www.paintsprayerparts.com
www.eastcoasttoolsma.com
www.amazon.com

Just Google "Bedford 33-7517" where the last 3 digits is the tip size.


----------



## Krittterkare (Jul 12, 2013)

I really like and have never had problems with Bedford products so I would certainly trust their tip quality. I can get Titan tips for 15.00 on the low end but was looking at the Graco site and it said their tips last between 15 to 100 gallons if I remember right which means a lot of us use tips much longer then we should.

I just got through a lacquer soaking all of my spray tips and brushed and blew them out and found some that a few had just a round hole in what should be a slit for a fan pattern and I should just toss them when I think they are making runs and when I feel I am going through too much material.

I would think a few of the unbranded or off name tips are identical to name brands or at least have equal tolerances but could use inferior metal but there is a chance that some of the 6 to 10 dollar tips are OEM or OEM aftermarket quality like the Bedford's 

So some of the ones I see on Ebay look exactly like Graco tips and Titan tips with the exception the Titans copies have different color plastics.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

There really is a difference in tip quality. Some imported tips use hardened steel for the tip insert, which just isn't anywhere near the same as using tungsten carbide. They way the slit is formed is also important to getting a good fan pattern. If the slit is not created by precision grinding or by molding of the carbide, you will not get a consistent spray pattern. Today's paint have a lot more solids and fillers than in the past. This means that tips wear faster since the paints are more abrasive. I have never seen an OEM spec state 15 gallons for the life of a tip, but I guess spraying a highly abrasive material like block filler could make the tip last a very short time.

In any case, if you want quality, stay away from imported tips. If you want the best price for OEM quality, give Bedford a try for made in the USA products. Otherwise, use the Titan or Graco tips. Over the past 10 years my customers have done comparisons between Bedford and Graco tip life - almost all of them now use Bedford.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Finally found the Bedford tips on Ebay.ca, but of course it appears virtually impossible for someone to actually purchase something off that bloody site. I wonder how they'd compare to the FFLP tips in terms of lower pressure and lower overspray? Which, being totally new to the spray world is my biggest fear.


----------

